# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Trouver le fichier associ  un lien sous Vista

## kimlee

Bonjour,

Tout est dit ou presque dans le titre. Quand je regarde les proprits d'un raccourcis, je vois dans l'onglet "raccourci" le rpertoire de dmarrage, mais pas le fichier excutable lui-mme (entre autres, j'aimerais bien savoir quel est l'excutable lanc par mon raccourci Skype).

Dois-je changer de lunette, ou effectivement ne figure-t-il pas dans ces proprits ? Et si oui, comment le retrouver ?

D'avance merci

Kim

----------

